# Outback 23rs



## US006641

I have a new 2 wheel drive Dodge Ram Quad Cab with a 4.7 liter engine. In your opinion would I be within my safety limits towing the Outback 23RS or should I drop down to a hybred type of camper due to the less trailer weight?

Any feedback would be very much appreciated.

Former owner of a Coleman popup.
Rue (middle name)
Hailing from Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## Scrib

With 3.92 Axle Ratio You Can Tow 7350 lbs
Gross Vehicle Weight Rating(GVWR)=6700
Payload=1676
Curb Weight=5024
Curb WeightFront/Rear=2831/2193
GAWR_Front/Rear=3700/3900
Gross Combination Weight Rating(GCWR)=12500
http://www-5.dodge.com/vehsuite/TowingGuide.jsp#

Looks okay to me! Probably want to stay well under your GVWR, and keep the 23RS as close to 5,000lbs as you can._


----------



## daslobo777

RUE -

You do not say exactly what type of Quad Cab you have so I will make an assumption that you have the ST Quad Cab 4x2. If you go to the Dodge Ram Quad Cab website - it will give you the towing capacity for this model as follows: 6100 lbs for 8-ft box and 2900 lbs for the 6.25 ft box. The GVWR of the 23RS is ~7000 lbs. As you can see your not in a great position to tow the 23RS with your TV. Even though you may not tow at 7000 lbs [dry wt + options + cargo], it is always safest (IMHO) to use the GVWR of the TT to match to your TV. My rule of thumb is to have a TT at 80-90% the towing capacity for the TV. That means that you should look for a TT with approx. 4800-5500, which should be easy to find these days. If I have your TV model wrong, go the the website: "http://www-5.dodge.com/vehsuite/VehicleCompare.jsp" and find your correct model. Good luck.

Scrib -

Please correct me if I am wrong, but the dry weight of the 23RS is ~5000 pounds, with options and cargo the weight will be much higher. Perhaps we need an 23RS owner to check in and let us know what the actual weighed ready-to-go loaded 23RS weighs in at (from the scales). I am a newbie 23RS owner (not taken the delivery yet), so I am not talking from a position of 23RS knowledge - just going from the specs I read.


----------



## bentpixel

We have the 5.7 liter hemi and it still wantd to downshift on moderate grades. Do you have the tow package?









Stay Safe,
Scott


----------



## Camping Fan

Rue,

You mentioned on your other post that your truck has the 6 speed manual transmission. That does make a difference in your towing capacity. According to the Dodge website, assuming you have the ST Quad Cab with 4.7 l engine, 6 speed manual transmsission and 2X4, you have a tow capacity of 5350 lbs. if you have the 3.92 rear axle ( Trailer Life's guide said 5200 lbs., little different but same ball park) and 3850 lbs. if you have the 3.21 rear axle. You'll want to find out the rear axle ratio for your truck, but IMO either way your truck will be overmatched with the 23RS.


----------



## Chad Haugen

On a nice calm day you will probably get 55-65 mph on the flats but my experience is that as soon as you hitch up you have a 15-25 mph head wind. So it will work if you don't pull very often and don't mind going slow. In my opinion you can never go wrong with too much towing power. I'd rather tow at 60 mph using 60-70% power than 60mph petal to metal. I just upgraded from a ford expedition 5.4 gas to chev d-max 6.6 and am anxious to hitch up ( supposed to get 8 in snow over the next 2 days) soon as the weather straightens out. Good luck!


----------



## ED_RN

My 23 with about 10 gallons of water in the fresh tank, grey tank empty, a few gallons in the black tank and our gear weighs out at about 5900. The 5000 I think is before they add on all the extras that every OB comes with and with dry tanks.


----------



## OregonCampin

We have the 23Krs and with 2 dirt bikes, gear, full water and propane we weighed in at 5990. That was 500lbs of bike, so without that you would probably be in around 5400 fully loaded.


----------



## TwoElkhounds

We towed our 25RSS with a 2005 Dodge Dakota with a 4.7 and 3.92 axle ratio. Tow capacity from Dodge website was 6850 lbs. Unloaded trailer weight was about 5300 lbs. Combo was OK on the flats. Did OK on modest hills, but you had to be patient. Never traveled more than 55 mph. Mileage was about 10 mpg with no wind. Any head winds were a huge problem, planned trips around high wind forecasts. Always had to watch what we brought with us, little or no water, rationed everything, only a couple beers (this got old real quick).

Just my experience, make your own judgement.

DAN


----------



## RizFam

*to Outbackers*


----------



## US006641

I do have the 3.92 rear end with the Anti-Spin Differential Rear Axle and the truck is actually the SLT model. Here are some additonal information:
GAWR (Front) 3700 pounds
GAWR (Rear) 3900 pounds
GVWR is 6700 Pounds

After the dealer hasd told me

I do have the 3.92 rear end with the Anti-Spin Differential Rear Axle and the truck is actually the SLT model. Here are some additonal information:
GAWR (Front) 3700 pounds
GAWR (Rear) 3900 pounds
GVWR is 6700 Pounds

Based upon your responses we might have to downsize to the Travel Star model 21SSO which the GVW is 3812 pounds and the GVRW is 5,000 pounds which is about 1,000 pounds lighter then the Outback. I was able to get the same price for either camper it's just that the Outback is a really nicer trailer.

Thanks everyone for your responses and I look forward to hearing again from all of you.
Rue


----------



## toolman

I have the same TV as you. 2002 Ram Quad Cab 4.7L. I am towing a 21rs with no problems. I have no problems what so ever in the flats or in the mountains. I typically travel between 60-65 and get 10-11 mpg.

Toolman


----------



## TwoElkhounds

RUE said:


> Based upon your responses we might have to downsize to the Travel Star model 21SSO which the GVW is 3812 pounds and the GVRW is 5,000 pounds which is about 1,000 pounds lighter then the Outback. I was able to get the same price for either camper it's just that the Outback is a really nicer trailer.


Before you make your final decision, where do you live and how far do you expect to travel? The 4.7 L and 23 RS may be OK if you plan on only taking short trips, pack light, and don't have long grades to deal with.

I advise you to make this decision carefully and take account of what your future plans are. There are many people who have spent alot of money upgrading TV and trailers. I started with a minivan and a small hybrid trailer, then a small PU and a larger hybrid, then a Outback with the same small PU, then a 3/4 ton with the Outback. It is a trap that many fall into. A smaller trailer may seem OK, but a year or two from now you may find yourself wanting a larger trailer (and a larger truck). The cycle begins ...

I would have a lot more money in my pocket right now if I just would have gotten my current Outback and truck right from the start. But then again, nobody could have convinced me of that back when I was making my purchase decisions.









As always, it is the cheapest man that spends the most.

DAN


----------



## US006641

We live in the Dallas/FW Texas area and it's mostly flat terrain, I will be going to Lousiana on June 23rd to help rebuild a baptist church and several of the congregation members homes and wanted to take my new camper.
The hybred is actually 27'3" when the the beds are extended and it has a super slide for the dining room and couch, the Outbacks total Exterior length is 24'11" so if we wanted bigger but lighter it'll have to be the Travel Star mainly because of the weight. However, I really do like the quality of the Outback expecially the interior and shower. I wasn't too impressed with the shower wall in the Travel Star and the pressed wood that is used in the counter tops have a tendency to absorb water quite quickly which causes buckling and deterioration of the wood.

Mostly local camping, however, this fall we wanted to make a trip to Disney World and take our camper to stay in.

Anyway it sounds like I need to go with the less quality of TT to stay safe.

Thanks everyone for your imput.

Rue


----------



## daslobo777

_RUE Stated: "Anyway it sounds like I need to go with the less quality of TT to stay safe."_

Like other comments made above - you should think twice (or three times) before doing what you state above and going with less than you want. Let me share my TT shopping experience that me and DW had. Several things were DRILLED into my head from several sources:

1) Do not buy a lesser TT than what you want or you will be replacing and upgrading in a year or two - if you make it that far.

2) We looked at EVERYTHING. Jayco Jay Feather / Jay Flight, Starcraft, Surveyor, Trail Cruiser, Travel Star, and everything else over about 1 year. We were always drawn back to Outback due to quality, style, etc.

Can you stay with Outback and chose the 21RS, it is similar to the 23RS - only the bunks are different. You would save about 500 lbs. From what is stated above, the GVWR on the 21RS is ~6500 lbs, and it sounds like with a "standard load" you should be about 1,000 lbs less than the GVWR. This puts a loaded 21RS ~5500 pounds and from what I read your TV should handle this OK.

Good luck with whatever you choose.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

Our TV is no too far off in tow capacity to yours - we have an '02 Ford SCREW with the 2 valve 5.4l engine and 3.55 gears. While we really liked the 27RSDS and 28RSDS, we realized that due to our TV, we needed to go smaller. So, we chose the 23RS. Even so, we know full well that our typical camping trips will be kept to the flats or hills - no mountains. The hardest tow the truck will have will be the tow home from Michigan. We added two aftermarket trans coolers and a trans temp gauge. Our TV needs to last us a few more years and we will unfortunately be adjusting our camping trips to work around our comparatively weaker TV. I have taught my 3yr. old daughter to say "turbo diesel" and the two of us are slowly indoctrinating momma.

-CC


----------



## mswalt

> I was able to get the same price for either camper it's just that the Outback is a really nicer trailer.


I encourage you not to settle for something less than you actually want. You will find yourself complaining every time you get into the trailer. It's just so common a thing to do.

Re-work your figures and, if necessary, go with the 21 RS to save a few pounds. I think, in the long run, you'll be less than satisfied with anything less than an Outback.

Mark


----------



## Carey

Hi Rue, I have the same truck, but with the Hemi.. I bought my Outback in Northern Iowa.. 4000 dollar price difference from Colorado.. It was 950 miles from my house..

Anyway, As I travelled back on I-80 thru Nebraska, the winds were calm, and as you know Nebraska is as flat as your area.. I ran for several hundred miles with the transmission setting on normal which put me into overdrive while towing.. I had the tow haul feature turned off.. I had the cruise set at 60.. My trucked just lopped along towing the Roo very easilly, tranny never shifted out of overdrive.... As I approched Colorado, about the last 50 miles of Nebraska, I turned on the tow haul feature because I was climbing in altitude.. The trucks temp guage never went over half way the whole trip..

I think your 4.7 would be just fine.. On the flats my truck tows the outback very easy.. If I had a 75 less horsepower it really wouldnt make all that much difference on the flats.. I would just have to keep it in tow/haul and tow in 1 to 1 ratio, instead of overdrive like I did on the flats. If you do have a manual, I cant see how that would effect anything.. You have the preffered rear diff ratio(3.92) I wouldnt worry..

The important thing is your truck has a much longer wheelbase than is required for a 23.. This makes it a very safe combo.. I ran all the way from iowa with no weight distribution or sway control.. The trailer tracked very easy behind the dodge, even as semi's past.. But, I am a truck driver, so pulling trailers are second nature to me.. 
Its just your pickup is a very stable platform for towing a 23.. To me, that is more of a worry than power.. Your truck and trailer will weigh about the same... This means, you are safer in a panic situation.. Your truck stands a better chance of staying in control, versus the trailer overtaking you if your trailer weighs more than you.

I would go buy the 23rs without a second thought, nothing bigger though.... As long as you stay out of the rocky mountains, your 4.7 would be just fine..

I'm one who buys a safe platform over power.. When I go camping, I'm not drag racing, so who cares!.. You may not have the most power, but your trucks platform is a winner with a 23 footer..

Carey


----------



## US006641

I want to thank everyone who has responded because it's helped a great deal. The delear has offered me a great camper and a pretty good price.
$18,995 minus the $5,000 for my Coleman Popup and then thru in the Reese Equalizer, Brake control, 7 way L/P and Rec. Hitch so with all of the government add ons my final price is $15,067.
Do you guys think this was a fair deal? and what do you think about paying an extra $1600 for the 7 year extended warranty?


----------



## Carey

I seen on your other post you have a 6 speed manual.. And with that according to dodge you have a 5400 tow rating.. 10500 gcw.. Did your truck come with a tow package? Those are very low numbers..

Before you go buy that 23 you better check with dodge.. Have them explain to you where the weak link that is causing you to have such low tow ratings.. Its gotta be the tranny.. Maybe the 4.7 uses a lighter manual tranny than the hemi.. I dont have time to check it tonight, but maybe someone can research this.

If you had an auto, you'd be up around 7000+ tow rating..

Carey


----------



## US006641

And here I ws purposely purchasing a manual transmission thinking that it make towing a TT easier, more efficient and I could tow more camper. Kind of showing my inexperiance in such matters. Again, thank you for your advice it's very sound and makes perfect sense. Since buying a new truck is out of the question I'm going to go back to the Starcraft 23SRG where the GVWR weight is 5,000 pounds and will still sleep 8 people (4 adults and 4 kids).
Again, today I received a call from the dealer telling me that with the 3.92 rear end I wouldn't have an issue with towing the Outback, with the information provided in this and other forums I now have to disagree.
Thank you all very much.
Father of 4, husband of 1, retired scout leader and current little league coach.
Rue.


----------

